# Hydor external heater 16mm with fluval 305 filter



## smarty (8 Apr 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew whether a Hydor 300W external filter is compatible with a fluval 305 external filter? The reason I ask is that the fluval filter hose size is 17mm and the Hydor heater is 16mm, is 1mm difference going to make a difference? if so what is the solution?

Also, my tank is 160l so could i get away with the 200W version?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Apr 2012)

200w should be fine but might as well get a 300w ready for the inevitable upgrade  
You will need to change the ribbed fluval tubing for traditional 16/22 hose.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> 200w should be fine but might as well get a 300w ready for the inevitable upgrade
> You will need to change the ribbed fluval tubing for traditional 16/22 hose.



I think you will find the 200w Hydor is only suitable for 12/16mm tubing not the 16/22 .  Changing the Fluval tubing to 16/22 should not be an issue though. Since that ribbed fluval stuff is horrid.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I think you will find the 200w Hydor is only suitable for 12/16mm tubing not the 16/22 .



Learn something new everyday


----------



## Antipofish (8 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why I love UKAPS    I was going to get the 200w one as it would be plenty for my 175L but it was not suitable for my hoses.


----------



## Alastair (8 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive seen the 200w 16/22 hydors on eBay recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (8 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really ?  I stand corrected in that case   I guess it must be a new thing though. Cos they weren't around when I bought mine new, a couple of months ago. Or at least not at the price I paid lol.


----------



## Markmark (8 Apr 2012)

Go for the 300watt Hydor and change the hose to 16/22mm. I currently have one running on a 205 along with an Up atomiser. 
The standard fluval hose was a good fit to the Hydor but certainly wasn't as tight as normal filter hose. Also no problems attaching the 16/22mm to the filter.


----------



## smarty (15 Apr 2012)

I got the 300W in the end with some Eheim tubing. Very good heater, I would recommend to anyone plus there was only £4 difference between the 200W and 300W.


----------

